# Horse movies



## ChihuahuaElvis (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi guys,
I was wondering if anyone could help me out. I'm trying to find a horse movie I watched years ago when I was a kid but don't remember all the details. I've searched on google and still haven't found what I'm looking for.
It was probably late 80's, early 90's when I saw the film on TV but not seen it again since.
I think but not sure that a young girl or boy own a Grey horse but it is sold by parents as can no longer afford to keep the horse. The horse repeatedly escapes from the new owners and finds its way back to the original home. At the end of the film, it's last time returning home, the horse is badly injured and dirty. When the new owners come to collect the horse they say it's not their horse (even though they know it is.)and the old family keep the horse. . Anyone know what this film might be called? Can't really think of what else happens in the film but remember it being a lot like the dog movie Lassie come home.


----------



## froglet (Nov 17, 2012)

Ah man!! I love horse movies... But I can't think which film this is 
I'll put my thinking hat on


----------

